# What bleach or disinfectant would you use to clean out large enclosures?



## suity (Aug 4, 2009)

Well my raccoons are due a large clean out. They're all litter trained and very clean animals so the enclosure never gets dirty. But I think it's time for a freshen up, I'd like to remove everything and properly clean all surfaces.

Is there such a product that would work well? Ideally I would like something that will be safe to put the coonies back in within a few hours or so. It's a concrete floor and when I washed it before it seemed to take days to properly dry out!

Thanks for the help.


----------



## Stuart b (Mar 23, 2008)

F10 Veterinary Disinfectant!! : victory:


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

Stuart b said:


> F10 Veterinary Disinfectant!! : victory:


This! All the way.

If it's messy, you'll need to scrub it down with washing up liquid or something before hand and rinse, since F10 doesn't work well if it's put over natural materials (such as faeces). Then coat the entire area with F10 (we mix it up in a mop bucket and dip in a soft broom and 'brush' it around to coat large areas, e.g. aviary walls and mesh panels, patio areas), leave it to dry out a bit and replace everything. Unlike most other disinfectants (even pet safe ones), there's no need to rinse it away. It won't harm them if it gets on their feet and so on. Good for disinfecting bowls and water containers, too. :2thumb:


----------



## glidergirl (Nov 27, 2006)

Agreed F10, use the SCXD one as it has an added cleaner.


----------



## suity (Aug 4, 2009)

This stuff sounds amazing, how have I survived without it?!

In the past Ive used normal bleach and left the area to dry for a few days before returning the animals. So there's no need to do that with this stuff?

Can I pick some up at pets at home?


----------



## glidergirl (Nov 27, 2006)

It is amazing!!! While you're at it, you should pick up some of the wound ointment as well - it's also amazing! Lol

You can use f10sc in a nebuliser for respiratory infections, you can clean wounds with it, it is completely safe! You do not have to wait for it to dry and there's no residue to wash off. We've been selling it for years and have converted all our customers over to it. 

You can't get it at Pets at Home - only quality retailers (lol - did I just say that??) :lol2:

You can buy it from here - F10 Disinfection & Treatment Range


----------



## Elina (Jul 22, 2009)

I have never heard of F10, I use dettol. 

Shall order some F10. Thanks for making this thread. It's not that dettol does not work but this stuff sounds pretty good!

Does it smell horrid I wonder. . . 

-Elina


----------



## sam gamgee (Apr 8, 2009)

Excellent stuff, non irritant and no smell......


----------



## glidergirl (Nov 27, 2006)

You can get one that smells of pine now, it's very strong though!


----------



## Elina (Jul 22, 2009)

Dettol makes me feel sick so if there is no smell that's great! 

-
Elina


----------



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

I use a load of the F10 products at home:

F10 antiseptic solution for nebulising and lavage of wounds
F10SC for day to day wiping down and disinfecting
F10 (S)XD for scrubbing out dirt and disinfecting
F10 antiseptic barrier ointment for treating wounds

Definitely would go with the Super concentrate + detergent for scrubbing out the raccoon enclosure. Doesn't smell nearly as nasty as bleach either.


----------



## glidergirl (Nov 27, 2006)

It doesn't make you feel like your lungs have been burnt out either! I hate that with bleach, it makes me wheezy and I don't suffer from asthma!


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

Nix said:


> I use a load of the F10 products at home:
> 
> F10 antiseptic solution for nebulising and lavage of wounds
> F10SC for day to day wiping down and disinfecting
> ...


We're the same. F10 is the solution to everything. :lol2:


----------



## suity (Aug 4, 2009)

just saw the price... flip me this stuff better be good :O!


----------



## glidergirl (Nov 27, 2006)

Lol! When you consider how little you actually need to make a litre it's not badly priced at all .


----------



## slugsiss32 (Nov 14, 2010)

Lol never heard of F10, I use Dettol for most things but Trigene for bits pets lick...bowls etc


----------



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

F10 is great. A little pricey but then a SC you make up at 1:125 to 1:500 depending on what you need it for. So at worst a 100ml bottle makes up 12.5L of solution and at best 50L. Trust me, it is great stuff and well worth the price. 

Trigene is good but pretty harsh stuff (we used to use it and virkon in the labs I worked in - before anyone gets on their high horse - no animal testing there)


----------

